
Ask HN: Vendor Agnostic Email SaaS - aquark
Since sendgrid is down (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.sendgrid.com&#x2F;) ... again, does anyone have a recommendation on a service that will abstract sending emails.<p>We&#x27;d like a service that would present a single mail sending API, and automatically distribute outgoing emails between different providers (that we have accounts with individually).<p>It doesn&#x27;t need to send the email itself, just act as a &#x27;load balancer&#x27; for outgoing emails and detect when a given provider is having issues.<p>Bonus points if it can detect deliverabilty issues and adjust accordingly.
======
tarun_anand
Awesome! We plan to build a solution that does exactly that. Please DM me.

